

Thank You HN for Feedback - Tomonotomo - Social Dating - pratikpoddar

I published a Show HN post on HN a couple of days back https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=6326989 - and it made the front page. Thanks to the critical feedback and suggestions by smart people on HN, I am sure I have improved my product, a social dating website, tomo no tomo - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.tomonotomo.com - significantly.<p>I have responded to almost each comment individually.<p>Just wanted to give a warm thanks to everyone for the review. God Bless!
======
hardwaresofton
I like the japanese title 友達の友でしょう？ (tomo-no-tomo roughly translating to
"Friend of a friend")

~~~
pratikpoddar
thanks :)

